
The Ugly Values of Beautiful People - Anon84
http://www.psmag.com/culture-society/the-ugly-values-of-beautiful-people-46280/
======
lutusp
> That’s the conclusion of new research from Israel, which confirms the truism
> that we idealize attractive people, and suggests that—at least as far as
> women are concerned—the pedestal we place them on is largely unearned.

What? Alert the media! This is supposed to be science? What did they use for a
control group? Or did they have a control group?

> But this study, published in the journal _Psychological Science_ , ...

Oh, right, never mind. Most of "psychological science" consists of confirming
"scientifically" what 95% of people think is true anyway, thus winning an
audience for contentless folk wisdom.

Psychological science is to science what military music is to music.

